# Using Keys In A Blank



## crokett (Apr 27, 2015)

We visited some old friends of my in-laws yesterday.  They collect keys and she gave my daughters a couple old keys - think old hotel skeleton keys.  I snagged a couple with the idea of incorporating them into pens for her and him but I think I need a kit where the transmission, etc is all down in the lower barrel.  Maybe a fountain pen?  I am thinking all the workings have to be in the lower barrel, and the upper barrel is simply the key with the tip epoxied into the lower barrel.  The only kit I know of where this could happen is a fountain pen.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 27, 2015)

Thin the key down and cast on a tube. I think you would need a long barrel pen though.


----------



## Edgar (Apr 27, 2015)

I agree with John - thinning it down & casting on a tube sounds like a good approach.

One kit that you might consider is the PSI Compson:
Compson Pen Kits at Penn State Industries

It's really good for embedded castings because it takes a 3" blank, uses a 3/8" tube and leaves a good bit of meat at the ends (especially at the tip end).

Whatever you come up with, be sure to show us the finished project - sounds like an interesting one.


----------



## Akula (Apr 27, 2015)

Thin on one side like mentioned...use a Spring Blossom kit


----------



## chartle (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm assuming you mean a key that looks like this.







It going to have to a pretty big key in order to get a fountain pen nib section in there. The tubes on the kits I have looked at it needs to be around 10 mm or 3/8 of an inch and that the inside of the key not the outside. Not even sure a slimline transmission would fit. But if it does you would need to drill out the inside to 1/4" top and bottom. 

But the type and size of these keys mean I don't think you can thin it down to cast it. 

How about use a slimline kit but use the head of the key in the top.


----------



## crokett (Apr 27, 2015)

Thats the kind of key I meant.  I wasn't going to try to stuff the fountain pen nib and ink in the key.  The fountain pen kits I've done the nib and ink cartridge fit in the lower barrel.  The upper barrel was mostly empty space.  I was thinking of creating the lower barrel and enough upper barrel to hide the  ink cartridge, then attach the key to the end of the upper barrel.


----------



## chartle (Apr 27, 2015)

crokett said:


> Thats the kind of key I meant.  I wasn't going to try to stuff the fountain pen nib and ink in the key.  The fountain pen kits I've done the nib and ink cartridge fit in the lower barrel.  The upper barrel was mostly empty space.  I was thinking of creating the lower barrel and enough upper barrel to hide the  ink cartridge, then attach the key to the end of the upper barrel.



Ok got it


----------

